# Como es la bobina del ampli de 20W con el uPC1230H2?



## Sr. Domo (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola!

Tengo un par de IC uPC1230H2 que parecen estar en buenas condiciones. Ví el esquema para armar el ampli y está muy simple, tengo todo menos el procedimiento para hacer la bobina.







Como ven en la imagen, solo dice "choke", pero no dice nada acerca de como hacerla. De aquí saqué información acerca de este ampli, ya que es la mejor página que he visto hasta ahora.

http://www.qsl.net/ka1eks/upc1230h2.html

Alguien sabe como hacer esa bobina? En la página que puse sale la bobina:






Es de núcleo de aire, pero no dice cuantas espiras lleva y de qué diametro el núcleo o la forma donde se hará la bobina.

Ya he intentado con varias bobinas de distinto núcleo y número de espiras, pero con ninguna obtengo buenos resultados, oscila demasiado.

Salu2! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2014)

Si te oscila *NO* es culpa de la bobina.

La bobina + electrolítico de 1000µF + 100nF forman un filtro para que no le leguen interferencias *AL* integrado desde la fuente. Podrías *NO* colocarla.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 16, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si te oscila *NO* es culpa de la bobina.
> 
> La bobina + electrolítico de 1000µF + 100nF forman un filtro para que no le leguen interferencias *AL* integrado desde la fuente. Podrías *NO* colocarla.



Creo se equivoca Sr. Fogonazo, ya que lo tengo armado en un circuito impreso donde la bobina se coloca externamente y si se la quito y conecto el ampli directamente a VCC comienza a oscilar. Si le coloco una bobina que tengo por ahí, ya deja de oscilar.

Esa oscilación es como el de la sirena de una ambulancia, y si no oscila de esa forma, al inyectarle señal parece como si la recortara a muuuy bajo volumen, y si le subo es peor...

De todos modos con la bobina que le hice ayer queda algo estable.

Ahora el problema que tengo es que al encender el ampli enciende correctamente pero lo que pasa es que se calienta excesivamente aún sin señal de entrada, incluso la bobina se calienta y el integrado quema al más mínimo toque.

Se calienta como plancha apenas unos segundos de haberlo encendido!
Tal vez eso sea porque los integrados no son nuevos o venga dañado, no lo se


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2014)

​
Con ese armado sería muy raro que *NO* te oscile.


----------



## Wantech (Feb 16, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Creo se equivoca Sr. Fogonazo, ya que lo tengo armado en un circuito impreso donde la bobina se coloca externamente y si se la quito y conecto el ampli directamente a VCC comienza a oscilar. Si le coloco una bobina que tengo por ahí, ya deja de oscilar.
> 
> Esa oscilación es como el de la sirena de una ambulancia, y si no oscila de esa forma, al inyectarle señal parece como si la recortara a muuuy bajo volumen, y si le subo es peor...
> 
> ...



Se me hace raro que preguntes de como se hace la bobina, cuando acabo de ver tu post en Taringa de este amplificador y describes como haces la bobina, tambien recomiendas colocar un coler para evitar sobrecalentamientos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 16, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://www.qsl.net/ka1eks/snap1404.jpg
> ​
> Con ese armado sería muy raro que *NO* te oscile.



 Ese "circuito" NO es mío, es parecido, pero más decente 





Wantech dijo:


> Se me hace raro que preguntes de como se hace la bobina, cuando acabo de ver tu post en Taringa de este amplificador y describes como haces la bobina, tambien recomiendas colocar un coler para evitar sobrecalentamientos.



Sí, puse acerca de la bobina y acerca de un ventilador. Lo del ventilador es recomendable, y lo de la bobina, pregunté porque no sé exactamente como hacerla, cuantas espiras y eso.

Puse como hacerla porque de esa forma milagrosamente me funcionó una sola vez este ampli, cuando intenté armarlo de nuevo, jamás anduvo, cambié todos los componentes y nada 

Por eso pregunto, ya que salgo de dudas e iré allá a corregir ese dato


----------



## Wantech (Feb 16, 2014)

Por lo que vi en una imagen usa un carrete plastico de maquina de coser, para construir la bobina de choque, la incognita es saber de cuanto valor es, que calibre es el alambre y cuantas vueltas serian, calculos que se pueden realizar teniendo el valor en mH, calculos que  no los hay podrias intentar realizarla en un carrete similar a este.........


----------



## morta (Feb 16, 2014)

Domonation, si venís al foro a preguntar algo es por que o no lo sabes o por que queres aprender, si se te explica que la bobina es para formar un filtro para la fuente de alimentación, con que autoridad decís con tanta facilidad que esta equivocado por que sin ella oscila, y le atribuis el mal funcionamiento a la bobina cuando en otra parte decis que usas componentes reciclados (el integradomismo) y no sabes con certeza si están en buenas condiciones, la oscilacion puede ser por varias causas, incluso por un mal diseño de tu propio montaje del circuito del que no posteaste una sola foto.
Para ser breve, si alimentas el circuito desde una bateria no hace falta el choque, si lo alimentas desde una fuente, podrias usar un choque de filtro de alguna fuente de pc, o quitar el choque y poner un capacitor de 3300 en lugar del capacitor de 1000.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 16, 2014)

Esa bobina es la típica desparasitadora de interferencias cuando se conecta el circuito en un automóvil. Estoy de acuerdo con Fogonazo, está en serie con la alimentación y su misión es filtrar, por lo que COMPLETAMENTE precindible si alimentas con una buena fuente.
Un saludo.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola gente. Upc 1230 Cuantos recuerdos,A mediados de los 80 este ci ,nos parecia ,casi magico 20w con 12v!!! subo algo de material al respecto,Coincido con Fogonazo,Estimado Domonation Corporation,con ese armado ,lo que tenes es montones de oscilaciones parasitas,Que evitan el correcto funcionamiento de este buen amplificador,Trata de armarlo en una placa mas prolija ,guiandote por el impreso que subo.




Pd Si mal no recuerdo el choque de entrada ,se usaba ,porque esta etapa de potencia ,fue pensada para usarse en automoviles,Donde abundan todo tipo de parasitos,utilizandola con fuente ,conectada a linea ,no es necesaria.

Saludos.


----------



## morta (Feb 16, 2014)

Viendo la fuente de la imagen que pones, mira la original que seria el curcuito sin los retoques echos por el autor que lo usa para amplificar la salida de audio de equipos de radioaficionado, el capacitor de entrada es de 2200uf y los capacitores que van en los pines 1 y2 10 y 11 son de 100uf. El diagrama modificado que estas usando recorta los graves y probablemente los agudos, ya que esta pensado para mayor claridad de la salida de un equipo de radio, no para escuchar música.


----------



## Wantech (Feb 16, 2014)

En el Datasheet indica 2 armados uno con bobina otro sin bobina y cambia ciertos valores, eso depende de la fuente con que se alimente como lo mencionan, el amplificador es mas para TV, esta prolijo ese pcb elgriego gracias por compartir.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 16, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Coincido con los compañeros, esa bobina no tiene porque ser la causa de la oscilación...

¿Cuántos Amplificadores serios la llevan?... uno o ninguno. 

Por otra parte, y según la documentación presentada, ese Amplificador está configurada para una ganancia de 52dB lo que supone una ganancia en tensión de 398 veces, si no hacemos un cicuito muy cuidadoso, cuidando al máximo los retornos de masa, lo raro es que no oscile.

Sal U2


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 16, 2014)

Wantech

Por los varios intentos que he hecho con la bobina, parece que quedó con hacer una sobre un lápiz, enrollando 1 metro de alambre algo grueso.

morta

Entiendo.... ehm, pues, parezco necio, pero cuando no le pongo una "buena bobina" comienza a oscilar. Una que otra vez hacía el famoso BLUP! BLUP BLUP!, pero lo solucioné con el punto estrella.

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Algo raro que una vez me pasó es que con ponerle hasta un capacitor de 100pF comenzaba a hacer todo tipo de cosas raras, oscilaba, se calentaba, había DC en la salida...

elgriego

Quisiera asegurarme primero si están en buenas condiciones, ya que uno parece estar en malas condiciones porque como dije, calienta en exceso pero si suena como debe. Calienta, pero sin señal de entrada, tanto que a unos pocos centímetros del disipador se siente el calor intenso.

miguelus

Pues me están convenciendo de que la bobina no es la culpable. Empiezo a creer que el integrado es el que está malo, porque solo una vez lo pude hacer funcionar como debe ser, sin calentamiento cuando no tiene señal, casi sin DC en salida, sin ruidos ni siquiera el de la red.
Si puedo conseguir ese integrado, intentaré nuevamente hacerlo pero sin la bobina, si funciona sin la bobina, entonces era el integrado que ya estaba malo.

Otra cosa rara que hacía era que al encenderlo se oía mucho el ruido de la red y las resistencias que van en serie con los capacitores de 0.1uF se calentaban casi a punto de incendiarse.

En fin. Me dejó con una muy mala impresión, hasta pienso tirarlos o regalarlos a alguien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> elgriego
> Quisiera asegurarme primero si están en buenas condiciones, ya que uno parece estar en malas condiciones porque como dije, calienta en exceso pero si suena como debe. *Calienta, pero sin señal de entrada, tanto que a unos pocos centímetros del disipador se siente el calor intenso*.
> 
> miguelus
> ...


Lo que está marcado es sintoma claro de oscilación de alta frecuencia, solo que sin osciloscopio no lo vas a apreciar.
Tal como te dijeron, esos chip son complicados por que requieren un muy buen layout de PCB para no oscilar. Además la ganancia es taaan alta que no vas a poder usarlos sin un pre de muy baja ganancia, por que cuando le metás un potenciómetro vas a escuchar puro ruido.

Un consejo: guardalos para usarlos si encontrás algún TV que los requiera, y armá algún ampli con los TDA2040/2050 o los LM1875: son a prueba de balas, tienen muy buena respuesta y son muy baratos... y si les ponés un buen disipador te van a dar los 20W sin drama con la misma cantidad de componentes o menos aún....
A esta altura del siglo 21 hay poco para inventar en audio


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que está marcado es sintoma claro de oscilación de alta frecuencia, solo que sin osciloscopio no lo vas a apreciar.
> Tal como te dijeron, esos chip son complicados por que requieren un muy buen layout de PCB para no oscilar. Además la ganancia es taaan alta que no vas a poder usarlos sin un pre de muy baja ganancia, por que cuando le metás un potenciómetro vas a escuchar puro ruido.
> 
> Un consejo: guardalos para usarlos si encontrás algún TV que los requiera, y armá algún ampli con los TDA2040/2050 o los LM1875: son a prueba de balas, tienen muy buena respuesta y son muy baratos... y si les ponés un buen disipador te van a dar los 20W sin drama con la misma cantidad de componentes o menos aún....
> A esta altura del siglo 21 hay poco para inventar en audio



Ohhh, entonces si quiero armarlos tendría que diseñar muy bien el impreso... Y un ampli de muy baja ganancia si tengo uno que me agrada.

Pero ya como quedé harto de esos integrados yo creo que haré lo que me recomienda, guardarlos para una TV o algún aparato donde se necesiten.
Los amplis integrados no me gustan mucho, pero ese que muchos mencionan del TDA2040 me tienta 

Salu2!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Los amplis integrados no me gustan mucho, pero ese que muchos mencionan del TDA2040 me tienta


Si no te gustan los amplis en CI podés armar uno discreto, pero no vas a tener ninguna de las protecciones incluidas que trae el chip, vas a necesitar ajustarle el bias para que suene "bien", y por 20W vas a gastar mas en PCB, transistores y disipador que un chip que te resuelve todo y está protegido contra casi cualquier cosa.

*PD:* Los TDA20X0 están discontinuados desde hace algunos meses, pero es muy probable que aún haya stock de chip originales y 100% operativos. Si no parecen "originales", mejor gastá unos pesos mas en los LM1875 que son compatibles pin-a-pin con los TDA y tienen mejor performance en alta frecuencia. Usá los PCB de mnicolau que están en el foro (y leé el tema completo) y los amplis salen andando de una si respetás los valores del datasheet...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si no te gustan los amplis en CI podés armar uno discreto, pero no vas a tener ninguna de las protecciones incluidas que trae el chip, vas a necesitar ajustarle el bias para que suene "bien", y por 20W vas a gastar mas en PCB, transistores y disipador que un chip que te resuelve todo y está protegido contra casi cualquier cosa.
> 
> *PD:* Los TDA20X0 están discontinuados desde hace algunos meses, pero es muy probable que aún haya stock de chip originales y 100% operativos. Si no parecen "originales", mejor gastá unos pesos mas en los LM1875 que son compatibles pin-a-pin con los TDA y tienen mejor performance en alta frecuencia. Usá los PCB de mnicolau que están en el foro (y leé el tema completo) y los amplis salen andando de una si respetás los valores del datasheet...



Me voy del lado de los amplis discretos, pero ese TDA2040 me tienta, parece que todavía lo puedo conseguir por acá. Y lo mejor es que tengo todo lo necesario para hacerlo, también un trafo con 3 voltajes simétricos de a unos 3A por cada uno. Si no lo consigo tal vez consiga el LM1875 que también se ve tentador.
Aunque como dije, me voy del lado de los amplis discretos, por lo que también tengo un par de C5200 y A1943 y el par TIP35C y TIP36C para unos de al menos 50W 
Hay tantos amplis aquí que no se ni cual hacer! 

Salu2!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 17, 2014)

Buenos días.

Un oscilador es un Amplificador realimentado.

Si tu Amplificador Oscila significa que está bien... pero mal montado, se está produciendo una Realimentación, eso puede ser causado por una alta ganancia del Amplificador y por un incorrecto diseño del montaje.

Que con unas bobinas te oscile distinto que que con otras es causado por el cambio de la frecuencia de oscilación, simplemente, si la frecuencia es muy alta quizás no lo notes.
Cuando el integrado, sin señal de entrada, se calienta mucho es síntoma de que está oscilando 

Predecir realmente qué es lo que te está pasando es muy complejo, habría que tener delante el montaje. 

Si montas un Amplificador con Transistores, tendrás el mismo problema, ten en cuenta que dentro de los CI hay Transistores.

Cuando el integrado, sin señal de entrada, se calienta mucho, normalmente, es síntoma de que está oscilando.

Cuando dices que el Amplificador hace "Pof, pof, pof"  es que está oscilando a una frecuencia muy baja 

Sal U2


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 17, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Un oscilador es un Amplificador realimentado.
> 
> ...



Wow!! 
Excelente explicación! 
De acuerdo a tu explicación, posiblemente esa sea la causa, un mal montaje en el cual oscila a una frecuencia "determinada" por la bobina 
Si no es un ampli, al menos tengo un oscilador de potencia 

Entonces voy preparando el "montaje" para que lo vean y de acuerdo a mi montaje, lo más seguro es que esté mal hecho 

Salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 5, 2014)

Después de poco más de un mes, vengo con las novedades de estos integrados....

Montaje? No gracias. Hice el PCB como el que sugiere elgriego y cuando recién lo encendí todo bien, le metí +14V con los componentes que pide y todo lindo, ni una osilación audible y el integrado frio. Le metí señal y todo lindo, duró así unos segundos y rápidamente comenzó a calentarse deliberadamente. El puente de diodos de la fuente estaba casi hirviendo!

Intenté limpiando perfectamente el PCB, quitando posibles contactos entre pistas y donas de forma que no haya contactos no deseados. Intento nuevamente. Lo enciendo pero ahora no tiene señal de entrada y le conecto un control de temperatura, tomando los +12V que trae el trafo en otro bobinado, al principio todo bien, el control de temperatura apenas hace girar el ventilador. Segundos después el ventilador comienza a girar más rápido, otros segundos más y el ventilador está "a todo lo que da", el uPC1230H2 está hirviendo, PEERO, las resistencias de 1 ohm bien frías!
Nada recalentado, nada invertido, nada...
Al tercer intento le desconecto la bocina que era una de 20W 8 ohm y pruebo nuevamente, sin nada conectado, solo la alimentación.
Lo enciendo y se comienza a comportar igual, se calienta exageradamente pero con las resistencias de 1 ohm frías aún.
Sin querer se desconectó el GND del ampli y el ventilador gira más rápido, como si hubiera un corto en el bobinado de +14V y lo quitaron. Algo similar como cuando uno conecta una plancha para la ropa y notamos la caída de tensión en los focos de la casa, la desconectamos y esa caída desaparece.
De acuerdo a lo que pasó, no me queda más que pensar que el integrado ya tenía algún problema... no de oscilación en este caso, sino en otra cosa...

El PCB lo tengo ahí, pero estoy tan decepcionado que ni quiero tomarle fotos y lo pienso tirar. Los uPC1230H2 ya están en la basura 
Tantos años guardandolos para que me salgan con esto!!....

Qué opinan? Esta vez las resistencias que se calentaban ya no lo hacen, pero el integrado se seguía calentando exageradamente aún sin carga y sin señal de entrada... Para mí que ya estaban malos 

Salu2!


----------

